# BUG REPORT - Caller ID



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Caller ID on my 921 not working. Caller ID Popup is enabled. Performed a phone line connection test in the diognostic screen, connection confirmed.
As per Dish instruction, removed phone line from the back of my 921 and plug it directly into a phone. Called that phone with my cell, call showed up on the
phone caller ID. Dish CSR couldn't really give me an answer. He said possibly
software related or modem related. Am I missing something as far as enabling
the called ID? Is anyone else having this problem?

Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051
SW version L142HECD-N :us:


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Eagles said:


> Caller ID on my 921 not working. Caller ID Popup is enabled. Performed a phone line connection test in the diognostic screen, connection confirmed.
> As per Dish instruction, removed phone line from the back of my 921 and plug it directly into a phone. Called that phone with my cell, call showed up on the
> phone caller ID. Dish CSR couldn't really give me an answer. He said possibly
> software related or modem related. Am I missing something as far as enabling
> ...


mine has worked fine.
It even keeps a log of callers that you can check.


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

Caller ID is not working on my unit either. I enabled Caller ID popups, and also did a phone line connection test which was successful. I saw no other place to set anything related to Caller ID.

Caller ID worked fine with my 501 which was connected to the same phone line.

Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051
SW version L142HECD-N


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

mcowher said:


> Caller ID is not working on my unit either. I enabled Caller ID popups, and also did a phone line connection test which was successful. I saw no other place to set anything related to Caller ID.
> 
> Caller ID worked fine with my 501 which was connected to the same phone line.
> 
> ...


To add to my original post; When I go into the prefrences screen, the caller ID option is stuck on the enable mode. I went in to try and disable and then re-enable hoping for some type of positive result, and I noticed this quirk. This tells me something must be wrong with this particular receiver function. You may want to try this to see if the same quirk happens on your unit.
I have one remaining item to correct as per Dish CSR (properly ground dish, I have an appointment scheduled for wed. as original installer failed to do this)
After that I'm assuming it's a receiver problem. It would be a bummer to have to get a replacement receiver for such a minor problem, but for $1000. everything aside from software bugs better work. The Dish CSR also mentioned to check the phone line ground. This was ok too. Like you my 508 called ID
worked fine using the same exact phone line.

!pride


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:nono2: My caller id isn't working on the last 921 i received.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Caller ID on my 921 works fine. Strange that it works for some and not for others. The clue might be what Eagles observed in that the preference seems stuck. It might be stuck "on" for some and stuck "off" for others. I'd try to change the prefs on mine, but I don't want to take the chance of losing it.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

My preference seems fine.....It's just another dud 921.

This 921 is even hooked to a $200.00 power strip which allows no surges or electrical spikes.


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi John,

Check your preferences and see if yours has the same quirk mine does (my Caller ID is dead also) .. Go to Caller ID check box and uncheck it, then leave that menu, go to another menu, then go back to the Caller ID menu and see if it "re checked" the box by itself. Mine does.

Also on the Diagnostics menu, do a Phone Test (should pass) then use the Dial out function, mine dials,connects, then dials.connects. over and over for a few minutes and then FAILS !!. It will not talk to the mother ship (Dish). AND I also found out when it is going this it WILL NOT "let go" of the phone line until it times out (you can hear the modem, so it is working). This would not be good if you needed your phone for a 911 call.

Spoke with advanced tech and this bug has been noted (he was also concerned), if yours also does it please call advanced tech and have it noted. The more people that call about this, the better the chance of it becoming a priority to be fixed.

Dave


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Mine is doing the samething in regards check marking the caller id menu. It passes the phone line test, It won't dial out to Dish, I only get "No Dial Out Pending". Dish tried forcing it to dial out but to no avail.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Caller ID for Dish has been a problem for a long, long time. There was a discussion of this problem for the 501/508 about a year ago on AVSForum. I'm waiting for my 921 so this may not be relevent, but there are a lot of us who have 500 series DVRs that never worked correctly with caller ID. The problem may be hardware related. In my own case, Caller ID was inconsistent. It would work some of the time. Then one day, the telephone port "locked up" and I couldn't use any of the other phones in the house until I unplugged the 501. At that point, I turned off Caller ID and gave up on the phone line connection. I'm guessing that the phone line hardware is marginal, since the software to handle Caller ID is trivial. Sorry to hear that the problem has continued to the 921.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Got another replacement 921 and the caller id doesn't work on it either. :nono2: 

It works if I plug in my 311 and 501.

Dish CSR told me there is a problem with the 921 caller id's and it will be addressed in the next software update.  

This one does the samething as my last one, go to Caller ID check box and uncheck it, then leave that menu, go to another menu, then go back to the Caller ID menu and see if it "re checked" the box by itself.


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Received my replacement 921 from Dish today. New unit fixed the Caller ID problem. Now it works fine, as a matter of fact it works quicker than my 522 does (pops up in between 1st and 2nd ring, instead of 3rd or so on the 522). I feel the Caller ID issue is purely a hardware problem and recommend to anyone who has this problem to get a replacement unit.

Dave


----------



## jdamp (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm having the same issue with Caller ID my 301 works as expected plugged into the same jack but that 921 does nothing. I think I might wait a little longer before replacing my 921 in the hope that they start fixing the issues with later units (maybe they will do a rev2 soon). Right now sounds like it is random luck if you CID works or not.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Eagles said:


> Caller ID on my 921 not working. Caller ID Popup is enabled. Performed a phone line connection test in the diognostic screen, connection confirmed.
> As per Dish instruction, removed phone line from the back of my 921 and plug it directly into a phone. Called that phone with my cell, call showed up on the
> phone caller ID. Dish CSR couldn't really give me an answer. He said possibly
> software related or modem related. Am I missing something as far as enabling
> ...


Mine works less than 50% of the time and occasionally quits completely. I have found un-plugging the unit for 30 seconds (not rebooting or smartcard reboot) will get it working again (at least 50% of the time). I have a 501 two feet away on the same power and same phone line and it works 100% of the time.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

I've never seen Caller ID work on my 921, no matter how many times I unplug the power cord. I saw the same "failure" scenario when attempting to download SmartCard updates, and I have the same problem with the Caller ID check-box always re-enabling itself.

If I unplug the telephone line from the 921 and plug it into my 6000, Caller ID works fine, so I know the line is working OK.

Is this a hardware bug or a software bug, or a combination of both?

Bottom line: should I exchange my 921 now, or will the next software release fix this problem?


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

I have the same question...Mine has never worked on my 921 and worked on the same exact phone line on my 501...

Do I need to send mine in or wait for a software update?


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

mcowher said:


> I have the same question...Mine has never worked on my 921 and worked on the same exact phone line on my 501...
> 
> Do I need to send mine in or wait for a software update?


Caller ID worked fine on my first 921. The unit died a few day after I received it so DISH sent me a second 921.

Caller ID does not work on this unit but on the exact same phone line, my 5000 works fine.

The 921 dials out just fine.

Is this a hardware problem that I should call DISH about or a confirmed SW Bug that I should just wait for the next download?

Joe


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have been wondering about that issue too, my id hasn't ever worked. We should find out pretty soon.
Alex


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

After spending an hour on the phone with tech support trying all the things they make you do like you are an idiot, they are sending me yet another 921 for $14.95 shipping.

This will be my third unit.

I also complained that I did not have to pay that $14.95 shipping for 921 #2 but she said the customer has to pay for shipping even though it is under warranty.

I think they are spending a fortune in shipping replacements for this POS 921 that they are now charging for shipping.


I guess the next one will have the blue line problem and I'll have to send that back.

Let's see what record I can set in a one month period for total number of 921's that have been in this house.

Here is my cou0nt so far:
921 #1 Died after 1 week.
921 #2 Have had for 2 weeks and is being replaced because of the caller id issue.




BTW, I thought this was supposed to be an official bug report area to get issues and bugs sent back to Echostar.
I don't think it is.
There are a number of posts about this caller id issue and I asked the CSR (actually 2 of them cause I called back) if they had ANY reports of caller id issues with the 921. Answer from both was NONE.

Joe


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

John Corn is on #6, 5 of them because of the callerid. I really think that it's a hardware issue because it works great for some people.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

As much as Love the 921, if everything else works I won't send it back for a caller ID issues as long as everything else works properly, seeing a phone number come up isn't really that important as long as all other functions are in order.

Alex


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

lex61564 said:


> As much as Love the 921, if everything else works I won't send it back for a caller ID issues as long as everything else works properly, seeing a phone number come up isn't really that important as long as all other functions are in order.
> 
> Alex


You are kidding me right? You must drive a Hundai.

* ALL * features on a brand new, $1000 piece of equipment must work perfectly.

Suppose you wanted to sell this thing after the warranty period?
You can not sell it on Ebay and list it as 'works perfectly'.

Besides, I don't lose the use of my 921. They send a replacement first then I have 10 days to send the old one back with the pre filled out UPS label.

SW bugs are a different story and I know those are getting shaken out but I refuse to own a busted piece of HW.

Joe


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

No Hundai here dude, it's just that I never have use a caller ID function for a TV, so I don't miss it. If you don't loose use of the 921 and they send you a replacement first, that is a different story.
I will wait till the next update or future ones to determine a replacement.

Alex


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> John Corn is on #6, 5 of them because of the callerid. I really think that it's a hardware issue because it works great for some people.


JoeQ, I don't blame you for getting a replacement, it could be a long time if you wait for a download, if it's even a software problem. Based on Dish's track record with caller id on other recievers, I believe it's hardware.

Actually 3 because of CallerID.
Here's what were wrong with mine.

1. input 1 went bad
2. nvm memory error
3. caller id
4. caller id
5. caller id
6. It's been working good


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

John Corn said:


> JoeQ, I don't blame you for getting a replacement, it could be a long time if you wait for a download, if it's even a software problem. Based on Dish's track record with caller id on other recievers, I believe it's hardware.
> 
> Actually 3 because of CallerID.
> Here's what were wrong with mine.
> ...


John,

Mine seems to work fine as well. However, it seems to be stuck in the on mode. What I mean is that I have tried to disable it in set up, but it automatically returns to the enabled mode. My question for you is can you succesfully toggle the enable disable mode for Caller ID?

Paul


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

lex61564 said:


> No Hundai here dude, it's just that I never have use a caller ID function for a TV, so I don't miss it. If you don't loose use of the 921 and they send you a replacement first, that is a different story.
> I will wait till the next update or future ones to determine a replacement.
> 
> Alex


Sorry for the swipe.

It's just that I was frazzled with spending over an hour on the phone with DISH crawling around on the floor getting behind my 921 to mess with the phone line and playing all their silly "you obviously are an idiot" games and questions.

Then I saw your reply after I hung up from DISH.

Joe


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

Caller ID issues resolved Via L 146 update, Software issue verified!
I rest my case.

Alex


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey it's ok Joe, I have been on debates with people for a while in this forum and others regarding the id issue. When you call dish and finally get the right techs (The advanced 921 team) The techs have assured me that it was software issue, people on the forums told me they would laugh at me when I found out that it would be a hardware problem, What was I supposed to think? You can only go by what you hear from the pros, I know sometimes us here in the forums we know more than the some techs do but they had told me consistently that software was the reason the caller ID wasn't popping up, well now since we got the update and I am happy to report that it works with L146, I really wasn't that upset about it not working because It really wasn't a big deal for me but of course I am glad that the problem is resolved.
Take care Joe-
Alex


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Eagles said:


> Caller ID on my 921 not working. Caller ID Popup is enabled. Performed a phone line connection test in the diognostic screen, connection confirmed.
> As per Dish instruction, removed phone line from the back of my 921 and plug it directly into a phone. Called that phone with my cell, call showed up on the
> phone caller ID. Dish CSR couldn't really give me an answer. He said possibly
> software related or modem related. Am I missing something as far as enabling
> ...


Called ID is now working with L146


----------



## MikeA (Feb 11, 2004)

Eagles said:


> Called ID is now working with L146


Received L146 last week... but caller id still fails to work. Caller id pop up is checked and there is no caller id history. I contacted an advanced tech, which seemed less advanced than I would have thought; he said it might still be a software issue on some 921 boxes? I got the feeling he had no idea what he was talking about. He 'wrote' up a trouble ticket&#8230;

Could there be a hardware issue with some 921's? I know the phone line is good; it works just fine with the 508.

Strangely I was never prompted as many of you to reboot my 921 after it received the L146 update. And have never seen it say it's installing software. Advanced tech says it probably did it on it's own. To be sure I've smartcard rebooted and even unplugged it from the wall.

I'm using a DVI cable to a Samsung DLP. Could the DVI port be an issue for caller id?

Any suggestions or comments are welcome,

Mike


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Alex- I'm not laughing at you at all. Trust me, I'm trying to learn.

I have had caller ID working since day one. I have been able to check it on and off and it worked according to the check mark. So if it is a software issue, why did mine and others' work while yours didn't? Something doesn't sound logical.
I will say that the caller ID screen is slow to popup, only after the 3rd ring. A dedicated Caller ID box comes on immediately and that box is on the same phone line that goes to the receiver's distribution outlet in my HT room.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey there Don, you are right, it doesn't sound logical at all, All I know is what heard direct from a "senior" tech, I never claimed to know, It's just that I was waiting for the update to be sure. Since L 146 it has been working fine. Before with L 145 when I disabled the caller ID popup from preference it was always be enabled when I when back into the main screen now that issue is gone. I am sure that has something to do with it. A patch was added with the new software. Even those these 921 are machines, in a weird why they all have a different personality per say. Look in these forums, everyone who has had more than one says that each is different in someway.
Thanks for not laughing  :grin:


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, with L145 my caller ID wasn't working....then went on vacation (lovely Hawaii) for a week and read on here that L146 came out and that caller ID was working with L146 for a few folks, so I checked.....sure enough it is now working for me too!!!! For me it definetely sounds like software, but there maybe some hardware issues out there as well...


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

Does anyone know how to check what the number is when you look at the store caller id numbers? The names come up but it cuts off the phone numbers. thanks-
Alex


----------

